# Tăng cân quá nhanh liên quan đến các bệnh trong cơ thể



## rvxbinhphuoc (27/7/21)

Tăng cân quá nhanh liên quan đến các bệnh trong cơ thể Hãy chú ý đến những thay đổi khác thường của cơ thể để phát hiện bệnh gan từ sớm và giá cân điện tử 2 số lẻcó các phương pháp điều trị thích hợp nhờ 4 dấu hiệu sau đây. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tăng cân nhiều Nếu bạn đột nhiên tăng cân mà không vì lý do gì cả, thì gan có thể là thủ phạm. Đó có thể là dấu hiệu của xơ gan, Cân phân tích điện tửmột căn bệnh diễn biến từ từ và mô gan dần bị thay thế bằng mô sẹo, ngăn dòng máu chảy qua gan và ngăn cản cơ quan này hoạt động bình thường. Mất ngủ thường xuyên Bạn sẽ mệt mỏi sau một ngày bận rộn, vì vậy nếu bạn có thể ngủ ngon vào ban đêm, bạn sẽ có đủ năng lượng để đáp ứng ngày bận rộn phía trước. Thời gian để gan nghỉ ngơi và làm mới là từ 1-3 giờ sáng. Nhưng nếu bạn không ngủ vào thời điểm đó, nó sẽ ảnh hưởng đến hiệu quả hoạt động của gan, về lâu về dài sẽ gây ra tổn thương. Vú to ở nam giới Một trong những dấu hiệu cảnh báo gây sốc nhất của bệnh gan nhiễm mỡ không do rượu là tình trạng vú to ở nam giới. Đó là một hiện tượng rất khó hiểu, nhưng có một cách lý giải: người ta cho rằng sự tăng trưởng quá mức của mô vú – hay gynecomastia – xảy ra do sự mất cân bằng của nội tiết tố estrogen và testosterone. Vàng da , vàng mắt Da hoặc mắt, bắt đầu chuyển sang màu vàng là dấu hiệu cực kỳ rõ ràng cho các bệnh lý về gan. Nguyên nhân là do mức bilirubin tăng cao trong cơ thể. Bilirubin là một sắc tố màu vàng do gan tiết ra và là triệu chứng của nhiều bệnh gan khác nhau, từ xơ gan đến viêm gan B . Những hành động phổ biến vô tình làm tổn thương gan ít người chú ý: - Không ăn sáng hoặc ăn quá nhiều: Chế độ ăn sáng thất thường có thể gây hại cho sức khỏe của gan. Nếu bạn không ăn sáng, sẽ không có đủ chất dinh dưỡng để nuôi gan. Ngoài ra, những người không ăn sáng thường mua thực phẩm chế biến sẵn, có chứa các chất phụ gia thực phẩm, khiến gan phải làm việc nhiều hơn. Bên cạnh đó, không nên ăn quá nhiều một lúc đặc biệt vào buổi sáng. Ăn quá nhiều một lúc sẽ dẫn đến tăng lượng gốc tự do trong cơ thể khiến gan phải tăng thời gian làm việc để làm sạch chúng. - Ăn quá nhiều chất béo: Thực phẩm giàu chất béo cung cấp đầy đủ dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể, nhưng chất dinh dưỡng dư thừa có thể dẫn đến thừa chất béo trong cơ thể. Tích lũy trong gan có thể dẫn đến gan nhiễm mỡ và làm suy giảm nghiêm trọng chức năng gan. - Uống nhiều đồ uống có cồn: Đồ uống có cồn không chỉ làm giảm khả năng chuyển hóa của gan mà còn làm hỏng các tế bào gan, vì vậy bác sĩ khuyến cáo những người có gan yếu không bao giờ nên uống đồ uống có cồn. Ngay cả khi gan hoạt động tốt, hãy uống ít đồ uống có cồn để tránh tổn thương không thể khắc phục. - Thường xuyên thức đêm: Một giấc ngủ ngon không chỉ có thể làm giảm mức tiêu thụ của cơ thể, cho gan thời gian nghỉ ngơi mà còn giúp gan giải độc, tự làm lành những tổn thương. Do đó, chúng ta cần điều chỉnh thời gian ngủ hợp lý ngăn việc gan làm việc quá sức. - Lạm dụng thuốc: Nhiều người có thói quen lạm dụng thuốc mỗi khi đau ốm mà không có sự kê toa hay giá cân điện tử 4 số lẻđồng ý của bác sĩ sẽ gây ra áp lực giải độc rất lớn cho gan. Chuyên gia cho biết, dùng thuốc lâu dài có thể làm hỏng các tế bào gan và thậm chí gây viêm gan. Vì vậy bạn nên hạn chế uống thuốc tùy tiện và hiểu rõ các yêu cầu về thuốc trước khi dùng để giảm thiểu tác dụng phụ.


----------

